# 2009-2010 hunting club in Wilkinson county( Toomsboro) may have 1-2 openings



## johnboyml (Nov 26, 2008)

White Oaks hunting club. May have 1-2 opening next year for hunting.  Will know more in January after season. Respond if you might be interested. Has cabin with electricity that sleeps 3-4. There will be no more that 4 members and maybe only 3. This is a well established club that is about 90% hardwoods that are 60 years old or better. Plenty of white oaks, permanent stands, and even a few coverings that need to be fixed for trough feeders. There are also several spots cleared and ready for food plots and they are numbered and marked. The soil does appear to be a bit sandy though.  Approximately 200 Acres. There was a nice 8 pointer killed this year already and a better one was missed. Feel free to call me at 478-284-9584. Dues will be about $600 -$650.  This will be a great place for a father and son to join. After season I can post pics and even meet with you.


----------



## chicken hawk (Nov 26, 2008)

I would possibly be interested in taking a look at this property some time after the 1st of the year.

Thanks,
CH


----------



## chicken hawk (Dec 1, 2008)

any news yet??


----------



## askelton (Dec 1, 2008)

any news yet cause me and my stepdad are looking


----------



## pastordoc (Dec 11, 2008)

*Might be interested*

Let me know when you have more info.


----------



## jasonw (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm interested too depending on location. Thanks!


----------

